# 4-16



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Found about 50 or so of these little guys. Left them all to grow, found none worth picking, maybe in a few more days. This was in Genesee county.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice... I looked for a few hours yesterday in livingston co, and came up empty handed.. Looks like ill have to make a run up to Grand Blanc to one of my spots to check it out..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah, I'd wait till the end of the week. Hopefully by then we'll have a little size to some. Good luck.


----------



## boonedock (Apr 19, 2011)

Very good news as I see your in Flushing also I live down town on the river Mill st. Ill be out looking today.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Outdoor Junkie & Boonedock, I grew up in Flushing on Main St., 1 mi. east of town. Just moved to Lewiston a couple of weeks ago. We're way behind up here. 8" plus of snow last night. Good luck pick'n to ya's !!


----------

